# New Jet 9 RDO vs Intense Sniper T



## Snowboarderdude (May 23, 2011)

I am on the hunt for a new ride. Somewhere in the downcountry category.

I have looked at the following bikes:

SC Blur TR
SC Tallboy (Cant find any locally)
Ibis Ripley (Trying to find locally)
Kona Hei Hei (trying to find locally)
Yeti SB100


Travel: 120 to 130
Budget 4-5K

I rode the Expert build of the intense and liked it. Waiting on estimated arrival of a Large frame (rode an XL). The shop I was at said they were getting the new Jet 9's in soon and threw that out there as another option.


----------

